# super fast cutting



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

I've found out I may have to go on holiday in just 3 weeks.

I've been bulking up since January getting from 12 to 14 stone. I was 14 stone before but got very ill. Lost 2 stone and battled to get back.

I had to eat like a horse to put back the mass.

Well now I'm just under the 14 mark, 86kg. 5 feet 11 inches tall.

I'm not too bad right now but I hope to get a 6 pack or close. I've done lots of sit up training but like most people the fat is covering my fantastic abs. So if I eat maybe a tin of tuna a day and a breakfast cereal, possibly a small meal in the evening can i drop the fat quick in time for my holiday.

I'll do cardio and or weights 3 times a week. I don't want to lose the muscle i've worked so hard to regain.

Cheers for any advice, its the 1st time i used this section.

I've attached a picture. Sorry its not very clear.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you will lose more muscle than fat doing that mate


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

think i missed the picture


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

Kezz said:


> you will lose more muscle than fat doing that mate


ok but what do you recommend instead on a 3 week timescale?

thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

from that picture you wont get any where near abs in 3 weeks

not trying to offend 

just being realistic


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Eat 6 smallish meals a day and do cardio am and pm everyday. It'll be alot and you'll prob be overtrained but you it shud help u shed fat quickly for your holiday. But i agree abs are very unlikely.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

cardio am 40mins 6 times a week will shift some fat if your diet is clean.. maybe try a low carb diet for 3 weeks...

but to be honest mate... its not gonna happen in 3 weeks unless your already very lean.

just repeating what jimmy and liam said really...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Get yourself a copy of sliced and follow the carb depletion plan. Thats your only hope...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sliced-Bill-Reynolds/dp/0809241161/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209563831&sr=8-1


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

haha thanks guys.

Doesnt look good for me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you look like you need to shed about 2 stone going by that pic mate


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Try a TKD, combined with lots of cardio, but as Jimmy said, being very realistic, it isn't going to show your abs in 3 weeks dude.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

The body will not go into fasting mode in such a short time and the body is resiliant to short term weight loss. the problems occur in terms of thyroid, hormone and metabolic influences comes with long term chronic dieting

3 weeks of lots of cardio, minimal carbs and manipulation of water will have you looking leaner but is that better. Im fcuked if i want to go through that to look flat and average

as the gents say, your not going to see your abs (even if the rug is shaved off) in 3 weeks and the thought of trying is not one worth bothering about just to be slightlier leaner than your mates

95% of people in the UK are not in great, even good shape

enjoy your holiday and maybe look at leaner gaining in the future

if you are hell bent on this see the depletion thread given above but i dont hold out much hope if i have to be honest


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

ok i'll go hardcore cardio and control my diet. I'll see how i do.

Like I say I have been bulking for nearly 5 months so expected some fat gain.

Unfortunately tho my holiday shifted forward again to 16 days from now.

Not wanting to be super cut just a bit leaner.


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

ok i'll go hardcore cardio and control my diet. I'll see how i do.

Like I say I have been bulking for nearly 5 months so expected some fat gain.

Unfortunately tho my holiday shifted forward again to 16 days from now.

Not wanting to be super cut just a bit leaner.

Cheers for help


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

shaving alone will be helpful to make you look leaner


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

Right well might have a shave tonight. But what about the stubble 

Did 1.5hours of cardio last night. Gonna keep at it and try and look a little leaner.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

give it a couple of months mate, ok you may not have abs for your holiday but you can have em for summer!! if we get one that is, lol


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate I don't want to p1ss on your fire but cutting is all about time patience. I have been cutting since February and I'm still not where I want to be.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I think 3 weeks is enough time to see abb out lines i would go on 6 meals per day white fish for every meal 1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight, 50 grams of carbs from oats at breakfast the same post training, 10 grams of fish oil per day, brocoli and asparagus every meal and two hours of cardio per day using fat loss suppluments like yombine a few times per day.

This will make you drop a lot of **** weight in my opinion.


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice one guys. Yeah I understand it takes a lot of time. I've had to take my holiday about 2 months before I expected due to projects coming up that I have to be back for.

Got a month in Thailand tho. So happy days.

Eating less and my diet is composing mostly soups and tins of tuna. Lots of protein little carbs. Having protein shakes in mornings. wheatabix when I find time with sklimmed milk.

So long as I can get a flatter stomach I'll be happy.

Cheers


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

more muscle said:


> Nice one guys. Yeah I understand it takes a lot of time. I've had to take my holiday about 2 months before I expected due to projects coming up that I have to be back for.
> 
> Got a month in Thailand tho. So happy days.
> 
> ...


Plus you get to meet Miss Ting Tong....


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Plus you get to meet Miss Ting Tong....


haha, luckily the girl I'm seeing is 100% girl and always has been...

I do get enough about that from my friends 

Keeping up the cardio and some weight sessions. Seeing some more leanness. In future I'll be a lot more careful with my diet in the bulking periods... Thanks.


----------



## andrenio (Apr 15, 2008)

It's not advisable to lose more than 2 pounds per week, otherwise you lose muscle tissue and may even get stretch marks.


----------

